# Bar Spacing



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

My 3 girlies are in a 7.84 mm bar spacing ... I have another cage thats bigger thats 9.5 mm ... I wonder if the girls can safely be moved over.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Google is telling me that 9.5 mm is 0.37 inches, which is greater than 0.25 inches, the recommended mesh/bar size for mice. I would not, but maybe someone else will chip in.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I am in the US lol ... I converted it to make it more universal


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

So, the deal is that mice can collapse their collar bones/rib cage structures in order to squish through small spaces. If the skull fits, the mouse fits. And if the skull is close to fitting but doesn't quite, they'll still try, and can get stuck.


----------

